# Tail came off



## Ellorathered1 (Jun 5, 2012)

I just got home about half an hour ago to find my red tegu (Ellora [close to 2 feet]) not in her cage. I looked and ended up finding her under my book shelf, so i grabbed her tail and pulled (was a very bad and stupid idea). She resisted and off came 5-6" of her tail. I'm very angry with myself and sad for Ellora. I was wondering if she'll re-grow all 5-6" back or will she grow only half of that back?


----------



## Ujarak (Jun 5, 2012)

First of all dont beat yourself up to much. In 8 years of keeping tegus i had never had it happen till about 6 months ago. I had one of my tegus resting on my arm at the park and a hawk flew over and scared him. He leaped out of my arm and my first instinct was to grab for him and accidentally grabbed his tail. He immediately dropped it and ran off into the bushes. I felt horrible and beat myself for a long time but when it comes down to it there is nothing to do about it now. When it happend to mine i took his substate out and put him on cloth so that i could keep it clean until it closed up in about a week. It wont grow back the same color or length but it will grow back some. Mine lost 8 inches of his tail and 6 have grown back. All in all she will be fine


----------



## Ellorathered1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Well its good to know that she'll grow most of it back. thank you for the information
Ellorathered1


----------

